
Bubbles, bubbles everywhere but none to pop - tcohen
http://traceacohen.tumblr.com/post/66031287262/bubbles-bubbles-everywhere-but-none-to-pop
======
tcohen
What do you think? Just because companies are raising hundreds of millions of
dollars, doesn't mean we're in a bubble.

